# Help!! My betta is not moving!



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

My betta is dying... I am a bad pet owner... *sobs*
Lets get on...
So my betta is not moving and occasionally goes up for air. He also is not eating... I need to know the answer, and FAST!!! Please Help!!!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I think you should give us a little bit more information so we can help you. Try answering the following questions and paste them here.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Housing 
What size is your tank? Very Small, Smaller than a half gallon (I do water changes very often, It is fine for me.)
What temperature is your tank? N/A
Does your tank have a filter? No.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No.
Is your tank heated? No.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? No tankmates.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Bloodworms.
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2 times a day. Morning and night. 5 bloodworms per feeding.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Very often.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100 percent.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? None.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite:N/A
Nitrate:N/A
pH:N/A
Hardness:N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? None.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Does not eat and does not move often. Only swims for air.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Today, at 4:30 PM.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Aquarium Salt.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No.
How old is your fish (approximately)? Not sure. But the length is approx. 2 1/2 in.


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Length of the fish for the last one!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm sure it's because of the water temperature and the small place he's living in. You should really get him a bigger place, 2 gallons at least. In such a small place it's impossible to put a heater so the water is in the temperature bettas need. They're TROPICAL fish... it may be OK for you to have him in a cup... but for him it's not OK.


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

I cant get anything bigger at all, my house is small. No space at all.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

No space for a 2 gallon tank? Not even a 1 gallon? That's just nonsense... well, it seems you actually don't care for your fish. He could get better... he's not dying... but he will if you don't do something for him. I can't stand people who have pets and don't take care of them.


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

*sobs even more than before* Shouldn't you have some manners, you made me very sad... *sobs* I don't have enough money... *sobs* Im... Im... BROKE... 
I change water at midnight... 5 times a day.. 100% water change... Im torturing the fish... maybe i shouldn't have gotten a fish... I hate you!!! *sobs*


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm sure you have somewhere that you could make space. I keep my five gallon tank right on my desk and my desk is pretty small. You don't have to go all out and spend a fortune either, you can buy a nice size plastic Critter Keeper for about ten bucks, and those _are_ big enough to heat.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I also noticed that you dont add anything to your bettas new water, are you adding water conditioner? Also, if you get a bigger tank for your betta you can add a heater and a filter, and you wont have to do water changes as often.


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

well, I added salt today, will it help?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Your bettas issues could be with the fact that he has no heater, gets shocked with 100% water changes every night, and has hardly any room to move around in. If you could just get him a simple cheap kritter keeper, you would have room for a heater and possibly a filter, so less water changes and less shock to the fish. I dont think aquarium salt will help very much to be honest.


----------

